# 2 Frames über Links gleichzeitig öffnen.



## SixxKiller (5. März 2006)

Moin Leutz!

Hab ein kleines Problem wobei ich Eure Hilfe brauche.
Ich erstell gerade eine Seite wo ich mit zwei Frames arbeiten möchte.
Die Frames liegen nebeneinander und sollen über einen Link gleichzeitig
geöffnet werden. Dies betrifft aber nicht alle Unterseiten, nur 2 von 11.
Die Suche hab ich schon verwendet, zwar was gefunden aber was nicht weiter
geholfen hat. Da ich von aus gehe das das nur mit javascript zu erstellen ist
hoffe ich das Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
Screen häng ich an.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Greetz SixxKiller


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webma...ch-mit-einem-link-mehrere-frames-aendern.html


----------



## SixxKiller (5. März 2006)

Soweit, so schön.
Leider macht Frontpage bei mir ne Fliege sobald ich was mit dem Frames versuche.
Gibt es eventuell eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## con-f-use (5. März 2006)

Ja, benutzte kein Frontpage!


----------

